# What are the main differences between ESFP and ESTP?



## Navid (May 11, 2014)

Ready set go.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

This topic sure comes up a lot

http://personalitycafe.com/sps-temp...e-examples-differences-between-estp-esfp.html


----------

